# American Alternative to Ziwipeak?



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I was checking out Ziwipeak and it looks like SUCH a good food! It would be the perfect alternative for me for raw feeding, but I can not afford it. I was searching dogfoodanalysis.com for a good 5 or 6 star food, and I think I will end up going with Artemis... but if any of you knew of a food like Ziwipeak that wouldn't have to be imported to the USA I would love it. I am prepared to spend more for a quality food (though 60.00 for the Artemis made me wince a bit, still... its worth it), but I just can't afford that much more.

I saw a husky lover (sorry, forgot your screen name!) reccomend www.thehonestkitchen.com and I am keeping that open as an option pending further research. It is a dehydrated food where all the ingredients are essentially raw, but I'm not sure about the meat content when everything is dehydrated. They have a completely grain free food, with meat being the first ingredient. On normal kibble they would factor in that the meat would be without water content and thus be "farther down on the list", but since everything is without water content... then perhaps it truly is the heaviest ingredient and there is sufficient amounts of it?

Haha, my brain just seems to not want to figure it out. 

I submitted the food to dogfoodanalysis.com for a review since it wasn't on there, but I'm not sure how long it takes them to review a food. 

Anyhow, if you have any input or know of an American alternative to Ziwipeak, please let me know!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think some people use Stella and Chewy's...don't think its much cheaper than Ziwipeak but I've never really looked into it. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## mahrog (Feb 16, 2011)

*Alternative to ZiwiPeak*

Have you tried Real Meat Pet Food? It is also not inexpensive but it is about 10% less than ZiwiPeak. My dogs love the stuff!!!

The web site for Real meat is The Real Meat Company


----------

